# ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟



## Coptic MarMar (19 يناير 2008)

ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟ 


سافر أبو هريدي إلى ألمانيا في تجارة تاركاً 

وراءه زوجته باتعة وأولاده التسعة عشر

فقالت باتعة لزوجها كيف بدنا نسمع عنك؟ قال رح 

أبعت لك رسائل؟

فقالت كيف لا أنا ولا أنت نعرف نقرا ونكتب. 

فقال لها رح أرسل لك بلغة الرسم والإشارة 

سافر أبو هريدي وبعد شهر ونصف وصلت إلى باتعة (أم 

هريدي) رسالة إليكم نصها







ماذا تعني؟؟

وحدها أم هريدي بتعرف الترجمة 

اليكم نص الرسالة مع ترجمتها






:t11::t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## فادية (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة   بجد  حلوة  قوي  
تسلم  الايدين​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*

مرورك هو اللى أحلى يا فادية 

نورتى الموضوع يا عسل ​


----------



## wawa_smsm (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*

تحفففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففة بجد
وخصوصا الرسمة بتاعت "كيف أمك" ,واضح أن هريدى بيحب حماته جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا.
ميرسيييييييييييييييييييييييييي يامرمر ,وعقبال ماتسافرى ألمانيا وتبعتلنا رسائل ,بس مش بالصور زى هريدىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى.
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههه

ماشى ياواوا وشكرا لدعوتك ليا بسفر ألمانيا

بس ياخويا انا مش زى هريدى الحمدلله الواحد بيعرف يفك الخط 

هههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع ياجميل​


----------



## max mike (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*



مايكل مايك قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



ميرسى لمرورك يا مايكل ونورت الموضوع ياجميل

ومبــــروك أنك عرفت تكبر الخط 

هههههههههههههه​


----------



## twety (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

بقى هو اللى باعت الكلام ده
يعملوها ويخيلوووووووا :t32:


----------



## mero_engel (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*

*ايه الجمال دا يا مرمر*
* فظيعه بجد الموضوع*
*وهريدي باين عليه انسان مثقف*​


----------



## mina1 (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الحمد الله عرفنا لغة جديدة
شكرا على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس استلقي وعدك بقي من الصعيدة الي في المنتدي عشان تبقي تطلعيهم متخلفين بعد كدا بس بجد حلوة ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ميرسى لمرورك يا مايكل ونورت الموضوع ياجميل
> 
> ومبــــروك أنك عرفت تكبر الخط
> 
> هههههههههههههه​




الله يبارك فيكى يامرمر وعقبال عندك هههههههههههههههههه:ura1::99::close_tem


----------



## Meriamty (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*















تحفففففففففه بجد 


​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*



twety قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بقى هو اللى باعت الكلام ده
> يعملوها ويخيلوووووووا :t32:



ميرسى لمرورك يا تويتى ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *ايه الجمال دا يا مرمر*
> * فظيعه بجد الموضوع*
> *وهريدي باين عليه انسان مثقف*​



ههههههههههههههه

أيوة يا ميرو مانا واخدة بالى من التقافة دى 

نورتى الموضوع يا قمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*



mina1 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الحمد الله عرفنا لغة جديدة
> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يباركك​*



اى خدمة يا مون علمناك لغة جديدة 

ههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع ياجميل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*



الملك العقرب قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس استلقي وعدك بقي من الصعيدة الي في المنتدي عشان تبقي تطلعيهم متخلفين بعد كدا بس بجد حلوة ههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ايه ياد ياعقرب...

أنت جاى تهدى النفوس ولا ايه 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع يا باشا​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*



الملك العقرب قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس استلقي وعدك بقي من الصعيدة الي في المنتدي عشان تبقي تطلعيهم متخلفين بعد كدا بس بجد حلوة ههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ايه ياد ياعقرب...

أنت جاى تهدى النفوس ولا ايه 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع يا باشا​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*



مايكل مايك قال:


> الله يبارك فيكى يامرمر وعقبال عندك هههههههههههههههههه:ura1::99::close_tem



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*



مايكل مايك قال:


> الله يبارك فيكى يامرمر وعقبال عندك هههههههههههههههههه:ura1::99::close_tem



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*

ميرسى لمرورك يامريمتى ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر​


----------



## gigi angel (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*

_حلوه اوىىى يا مرمر تسلم ايدك_


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*

ميرسى لمرورك يا جيرمين ونورتى الموضوع ياعسل​


----------



## dr.sheko (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*

*جميييييييييييلة جدا
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*

ميرسى لمرورك دكتور شيكو 

ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
جميله جدا يامرمر 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## Boxaya (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*

*    ههههههههههههههه 



                نيس توبيك 




             واضح ان ابو هريدى كان بياخد كورسات فى الفنون العبيطه




                    تسلم ايدك هايله يامرمر انا مت من الضحك *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*

*ميرسى لمرورك يا كوكو ونورت الموضوع*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هو كده يا بوكساية...

بس ايه الفنون العبيطة دى يعنى دى غير الجميلة ؟؟

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى الموضوع ياقمر*​


----------



## gift (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*

هههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة جدا جدا


----------



## احلى ديانة (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*

اية الرسالة الجامدة دى

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*



gift قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> جميلة جدا جدا



*ميرسى لمرورك يا قمر ونورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*



احلى ديانة قال:


> اية الرسالة الجامدة دى
> 
> هههههههههههههههه



*ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورت*​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*

_هههههههههههههههه_


----------



## kokielpop (2 أغسطس 2008)

*مانتى اهو بتعرفى تهزرى 

هههههههههههههههه

شكرااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااا تسلم ايدم مرمر​*


----------



## amjad-ri (2 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههه

ايه  العلم دة

ماشاء الله  عليه

متعلم
ههههههههه


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (2 أغسطس 2008)

حلوة اوى ههههههههههههههههههه

بس حلوة بتاعة حماتة​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> _هههههههههههههههه_



نوووووووووورتى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 سبتمبر 2008)

kokielpop قال:


> *مانتى اهو بتعرفى تهزرى
> 
> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااا تسلم ايدم مرمر​*



هههههههه انا اصلا مش بعرف اتكلم جد 30:

ايه يابنى قالوا لك عنى نكدية ولا ايه ؟!!! :t9:

لست انا هذا ابداااااا :smil16: هههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> ايه  العلم دة
> 
> ...



اى خدمة يا امجد اتعلم بقى :hlp:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مسيحية للأبد قال:


> حلوة اوى ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بس حلوة بتاعة حماتة​



شكرا ليكى ياقمر ونورتى 30:​


----------



## kalimooo (3 سبتمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> ابو هريدى لما سافر المانيا شوفوا بعت لمراتة اية؟؟
> 
> 
> سافر أبو هريدي إلى ألمانيا في تجارة تاركاً
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميل جداااااااااااااااا"marmar_maroo

مشكورة

​


----------



## Mor Antonios (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههه احلا وحده :كيف امك..*
*حلوة كتير شكرا*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جميل جداااااااااااااااا"marmar_maroo
> 
> ...



شكرا لمرورك يا كليم ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 سبتمبر 2008)

Mor Antonios قال:


> *ههههههههههه احلا وحده :كيف امك..*
> *حلوة كتير شكرا*​



ههههههه تقريبا دى هى اللى عجبت كلوه 30: 

شكلرا لمرورك يا استاذنا​


----------



## عاشقة يسوع (5 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



فعلا موضوع كتير حلوووووووو 


والرساله شي تحفه لا صار ولا هيصير بعدوووووووو هههههههههههههههههه



من هلا ورايح لازم نتعلم لغة الرسم هههههههههههههههههه



تسلم ايديكي marmar_maroo عنجد موضوع تحفه 






​


----------



## Ferrari (5 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة خالص 

الرب يباركِك

:t11:​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 سبتمبر 2008)

_*هيه هيه هيه اتعلمنا لغة جديدة 

وعدين يابت يامرمر مش عيب عليكى تفتحى رسايل حد 

انا علمتك كدة علمتك لما تجيلك تبعتيهالى على طول ​*_


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههه ايه خفه الدم دى 


تونى 2010 من منتدى الترفيهى العام​​


----------



## مورا مارون (23 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة اويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## just member (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اكتير حلوة*
*ميرسى خالص*


----------



## زملكاوى ياعالم (23 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع رائع
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## amgad13 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههه
دا طلع مخابرات


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2008)

e3tesam قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



شكراااااا لمرورك يا مورا ونورتى ياقمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2008)

Ferrari قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة خالص
> 
> ...



شكرا ليك يافندم 

ومبروك على العضوية المباركة 30:​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه حلوة قوي يا مرمور 
انا ضحكت بصوت عالي وصحيت النايمين*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*هيه هيه هيه اتعلمنا لغة جديدة
> 
> وعدين يابت يامرمر مش عيب عليكى تفتحى رسايل حد
> 
> انا علمتك كدة علمتك لما تجيلك تبعتيهالى على طول ​*_



*اااااااى خدعة يا جيجى :hlp:

ماناااااااا بصراحة من النوع اللى مش بينبل فى بقوهم فوله 30:

شوووفى انتى بقى 

ههههههههه

نورتينى ياقمر*​


----------



## dark_angel (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*بجد ابو هريدى طلع راجل ذكى و عرف يصرف نفسه  ادى الصعايدة ولا بلاش*​


----------



## marben (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههه  ... بجد تحفه وابو هريدى عجبنى اوى *
*بالذات ................. امك عامله ايه ؟*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 نوفمبر 2008)

تونى 2010 قال:


> ههههههه ايه خفه الدم دى
> 
> 
> تونى 2010 من منتدى الترفيهى العام​​



*هههههههههه ياهلا ياهلا 30:

نووووووورت ياتونى *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 نوفمبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة اويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي



*شكرااااا ليكى يا مورا 

أنتى الأحلى ياقمر نووووووورتينى*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 نوفمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *اكتير حلوة*
> *ميرسى خالص*



*العفوووو يا جوجو 

نووووووووورت يا فندم 30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2008)

زملكاوى ياعالم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع رائع
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*شكرااااااا لمرورك يا زمالكاوى ونورت :11azy:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2008)

amgad13 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> دا طلع مخابرات



*كان نفسى أولك شكرا لمرورك بس ملحقتش :hlp:*​


----------



## tena_tntn (16 نوفمبر 2008)

حلوة اوى شكرا


----------



## sara23 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

_هههههههههههههههه
بس قوليلى
انتى عرفتى هريدى منين ؟؟؟
اوعى يكون بلدياتك 
موضوع تحفه بجد تسلم ايدك
ربنا يباركك_​


----------



## لوقا عادل (16 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههه
مرسي علي تعبك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههه حلوة قوي يا مرمور
> انا ضحكت بصوت عالي وصحيت النايمين*



*أنتى الأحلى ياقمر 

 طيب واضربتى ولا ههههه

نورتى ياسكر *​


----------



## eriny roro (17 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههه
جامدة جدااااااااا زى العسل
 ربنا معاكى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

dark_angel قال:


> *بجد ابو هريدى طلع راجل ذكى و عرف يصرف نفسه  ادى الصعايدة ولا بلاش*​



*اتعلم بقى يا دارك انجل :hlp: ههههه

نورت يافندم*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2008)

marben قال:


> *هههههههههههه  ... بجد تحفه وابو هريدى عجبنى اوى *
> *بالذات ................. امك عامله ايه ؟*



*مش عارفة ليه دى اللى عاجبة كله :hlp:*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *مش عارفة ليه دى اللى عاجبة كله :hlp:*​



عشان الحموات الفاتنات..............
هريدي بلدياتك صحححححححححح
ربنا يسهل ونسفرك بعثة للصين.....
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mina_picasso (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههه

موضوع جامد جداااااااااااااااااااااا

الواحد عايز يتعلم اللغة الحلوة دي يتعلمها فين عندي هريدي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 نوفمبر 2008)

tena_tntn قال:


> حلوة اوى شكرا



*ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2008)

sara23 قال:


> _هههههههههههههههه
> بس قوليلى
> انتى عرفتى هريدى منين ؟؟؟
> اوعى يكون بلدياتك
> ...



*لا انا ولا اعرفه أنا الجواب جه فى ايدى بالغلط :hlp:

ميرسى ليكى ياقمر ونورتى*​


----------

